# Well..Smitty



## toecatch (Mar 10, 2007)

This sure seems like a nice site, but this will prob be the last time I visit.

Smitty,
Remember it was your choice to leave T4K. Just as you and me could not see Eye to Eye on one of our biggest sponsors, don't mean you had to leave. After all, the site is for the kids. And you and you alone chose to leave. I PMed all our PM's to the big guy at the time, and even posted some in our staff page to make sure I did nothing wrong. I love the way your last PM to me resulted in cussing at me.

You where an asset to the forums. Great with what you did, and by far better at modifing traps then I could ever be. The kids could have learned alot from you. I am more then willing to let by gones be by gones. After all, it is the kids that benifit from your posts. Most cannot view other forums (due to parents, and for good reasons too might I add). Your more then welcome to come back.

No need to reply here. After you read it, report it to an Admin to have it removed.

Take care all,
Dan Shaw


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

First-off, I have no hard feelings towards you Dan. I'm mature enough to know if I don't agree with the "ethics" of a site, I simply leave it, T4K isn't the only one I've left. I'm not going to cause a ruckus, or be a jerk....I just leave.

Don't matter to me where you "visit". You're a hypocrite in my eyes.

You boast about being in the service & fighting for our "freedom"....yet ask me to "keep my opinions to myself" about junk Dukes, simply because they give T4K traps? Sorry, but I ain't gonna lie to them kids like you do, and you're no one to tell me what I can & can't say.

Yep, it was my choice & my "right" to leave, just as it was my "right" to speak my thoughts, after-all, isn't that what these forums are for? I guess I have the "right" to speak freely.....as long as YOU agree with it, ey?

As far as "cussing you" you're wrong....I called you a "trap who*e", so please don't stretch the truth.

Only way I'll let "by-gones be by-gones" is if I'm allowed to speak my mind. I never violated the forum rules.....if you want to cater to Duke, knock yourself out, I won't. I get nothing fron trap manufacturers, therefore my opinions are completely unbiased, unlike yours.

Like I told you when I left. You do a HUGE disservice to kids. You should be teaching them the value of a dollar & how to use their fur money wisely, not spend it on junk.

Funny, I have alot of young (and older) trappers tell me they'll never use another Duke. In my eyes, all you're doing is selling them out..........

Smitty


----------



## hunterhugg (Jun 27, 2007)

what are wrong with duke traps i just ordered some


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

Im with you on this smitty yea you have got on to me at times... but duke traps stink in my books...


----------



## hunterhugg (Jun 27, 2007)

what are wrong with them younghunter?


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

If you drink pop, say Coke, get a can of that, then a can of the cheap generic stuff at the store. Take a slug of the Coke.....then the cheap stuff.

Bad comparison, but same bottom-line. Both will show you get what you pay for. Dukes are cheap for a reason, they're made that way.

Smitty


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

It's just a preference. Lets not get into a Duke arguement. I agree with smitty, they aren't the greatest, but its all I have until I can get some more. I haven't had any problems...yet. My advice to first time trappers would be buy two or three traps of diffrent brands(2 Dukes, 2 Bridgers, 2 Sleepy Ceeks ect.) Try them all on your line, and the brand that has the least pull outs, best catches(meaning across the pad of the foot), and overall holds up the best is the one I would go with. I would leave them all stock and not modify them so that they're all equal.
:sniper:


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

When you mentioned Coke it reminded me that I was watching How It's Made or something and it said Coke would be lime green if dyes wern't added.
:sniper:


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

Buddy had ***** in his barn cuople three or so years back and i told him i wanted tot ry to trap them.... My uncle let me borrow some dukes casue thats the only ones he wasnt using which i had no clue they sucked i had three for a week there would be about one set off and no **** and never did catch them till i borrowed two foot hold that they stick there arm done in to get the bait forget what there called... but got three ***** in 4 nites out of that barn.... so from then on i havent been to woopy about dukes...

There cheap but suck!!!

I was member of T4K and was gunna get some footholds to mess with one year but they were dukes so ill just stick with this here site...


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

I got a user name on T4K, and don't like the site too much. A lot of the stuff isn't about trapping, and it seems like a bunch of kids rambling on about stuff. I like this site the best of any I've been to. Here when you click on a forum 95% of the stuff on it is about the forum topic. On here its not just a bunch of rambling kids, but new and experienced trappers giving info., and exchanging ideas so it's actually useful. I can't thank Chris enough for making this the best site i've been on. :beer: It's helped me learn so much. Thanks to everyone on here. 
:sniper:


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

Hear that coyoteblitz.....

Im on another site at times on live chat with bunch of guys its just real fun but theres kids get on there rambling on saying that got this and that and just repeat stuff off a magizine cover.... Its fun messing with them and mess up there own words and make them mad and run them off..... but theres the kids that get on and are honest good kids and we give them lots of tips and stuff...but T4K just ant as good as i thought it would be...


----------

